# Stereo speakers



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

The boat I bought the stereo speakers were blown so I just bought and replaced both of them.Wiring job before me looks good *BUT* the right speaker only has about a 1/3 loudness to it as the left one cranks up and sound good.I took out the low volume speaker today and just switched the wires but it stayed the same.Balance is set to zero and it goes left to right ok.From the manual it looks to be hooked up right for a two speaker set up also. Any ideas?


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm guessing, but the channel is probably blown on the radio. I've had this happen on different stereo equipment.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok,well at least it still works,sort of LOL.Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Try wiring the left speaker to the right channel and rigth speaker to left channel.. If the right speaker now works you knows is the radio.....


----------

